# sick and bored...so here is my humble collection



## mskitchmas (Jun 2, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

You have more than me when I first started out hon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gorgeous collection


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 8, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 8, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## pichima (Aug 24, 2007)

great choice of colours!!! 

^^


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## little teaser (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2007)

very nice collection  more than mine!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great collection, hope you're feeling better!


----------

